# Just Had A Hankering Last Weekend!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey all, I learned how to make these here on SMF a long while ago and was hooked the first go round.... last weekend we done up a batch...  We hadn’t had these for quite a while...  tasted pretty decent.    

We just kept them simple... stuffed with cream cheese and diced bacon mixed in.

We all know ABT’s around here, so just gonna show a plated shot!








Thanks for lookin all!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 16, 2020)

Mouth watering,  now I have a craving! Looks wonderful 

Ryan


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 16, 2020)

I can damned near taste them, and it's driving me crazy...  Damn you!


----------



## xray (Apr 17, 2020)

I need those right now. Those abt’s look awesome!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 17, 2020)

Great looking ABT's been a while since I've made some. Almost time to plant this years pepper crop.

Warren


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 17, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Mouth watering,  now I have a craving! Looks wonderful
> 
> Ryan


Thanks for the kind words and like Ryan, much appreciated!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 17, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> I can damned near taste them, and it's driving me crazy...  Damn you!



Ha, thanks John... Don’t cuss me too bad, your threads make me wanna eat my phone screen!


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 17, 2020)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Ha, thanks John... Don’t cuss me too bad, your threads make me wanna eat my phone screen!


Sorry, I was hungry at the time and well....   Guessing a little hangry too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2020)

Looks Mighty Tasty from My Bear Den!!!
Nice Job, Justin!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 18, 2020)

Nice !!   I love those things

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 18, 2020)

xray said:


> I need those right now. Those abt’s look awesome!



Joe, thanks for the kind words and like.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 18, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Great looking ABT's been a while since I've made some. Almost time to plant this years pepper crop.
> 
> Warren



Thanks for dropping a line and the like Warren!  Good luck on your planting, our planting season is still a month or so away!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 18, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty from My Bear Den!!!
> Nice Job, Justin!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thanks for dropping a line and the like Bear, much appreciated!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 18, 2020)

gary s said:


> Nice !!   I love those things
> 
> Gary



Appreciate ya dropping by Gary, we love em too.  Thanks for the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks for the likes...


 pc farmer



 tropics



 Winterrider



 Johnny Ray



 shoebe


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2020)

Man I have been wanting some too! There haven't been any jalapenos in the stores here worth buying. Next trip out for provisions maybe they will look better.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (May 12, 2020)

Now we all have a hankering! Thanks


----------

